# contours charbonneux



## simenon

Bonsoir,
dans le morceau qui suit, tiré du roman Blond cendré de E. Paradisi, je ne comprends pas la nuance du mot "contours". Ce mot m'étonne rattaché à "ciel". Qu'est-ce que l'on entend pour "contours du ciel"? Son aspect exterieur? La surface visible? Une sorte de couche qui semble placée entre l'homme et le ciel? 
On est dans un camp de concentration et les cheminées sont celles des fours crématoires.
Voilà le morceau:
"Début novembre, les sabots enfoncés dans une allée boueuse, il scruta le rideau de pluie qui balayait le camp depuis une longue semaine. Il lui sembla alors que l’aspect du ciel avait changé, que ses contours charbonneux se fussent atténués, qu’un gris opaque – presque ordinaire, se surprit-il à penser – se déployât au-dessus de sa tête. Les cheminées s’étaient tues"

Je comprends que le sens général est que le ciel est moins gris, que la couche de fumée est moins dense etc, mais l'image précise à laquelle l'auteur fait allusion le mot "contours " m'échappe.


----------



## janpol

Peut-être l'horizon : le seul contour du ciel pour un observateur se trouvant sur la terre.


----------



## Francophone_France

Les limites extérieures.


----------



## volo

Bonjour,

Prisonnier dans un camp de concentration, il se trouve dans une allée entourée de baraques, donc son champ d’observation est bien restreint, il ne voit pas tout le ciel comme s’il se trouvait à découvert, en plein air, mais une partie du ciel située entre les toits des baraques. Cette partie du ciel qu’il peut observer a des *contours.
*Et qu’ils sont charbonneux, ces contours, soit bien logique vu la présence de fours crématoires.


----------



## simenon

Merci. Quant à ce que volo dit, si ici les contours du ciel sont les lignes qui separent le ciel des baraques (si j'ai bien compris ce que vous dites), pourquoi seulement ces "contours" auraient été charbonneux (et/ou se seraient attenués) et non pas tout le ciel? Si, par contre, on entend faire allusion à l'horizon, comme janpol le dit, du moins cela serait plus compréhénsible: c'est la partie la plus basse et donc plus chargé de fumée. Mais, en ce cas, pourquoi employer le pluriel "les contours"?


----------



## volo

Relisant encore une fois le texte, j’ai fait attention à un détail qui m’avait échapé en première lecture. Et ce détail a de l’importance. Les cheminées  du camp n’éjectaient plus de fumée, _elles s’étaient tues._ Donc, le ciel n’est plus couvert d’une couche de fumée grise, les nuages se sont dispersés, et c’était ces nuages de fumée qui formaient avant, pendant une longue semaine au moins, comme une vignette noirâtre, ce qui a permis de parler de contours (au pluriel, bien évidemment, car les nuages étaient partout, voyez, par exemple, le cadre d’un tableau qui a des côtés, un bas, un haut).


----------



## simenon

Je ne comprends pas bien votre réponse. Donc les contours du ciel serait, à votre avis, les contours d'une grande nuage de fumée qui se disperse?


----------



## volo

Non, pas tout à fait. J’insiste quand bien même sur mon image première décrite plus haut. Le prisonnier ne voit qu’une partie du ciel qui forme comme un cadre d’un tableau. D’ailleurs, certains metteurs en scène, avant de commencer le tournage d’un épisode, essaient d’imaginer la future séquence en formant un cadre imaginaire avec les doigts de leurs mains qu’ils tiennent à une distance devant leurs yeux. Donc, le prisonnier, il voit cette partie du ciel qui est remplie de la fumée des fours crématoires, cette partie pouvant être comparée avec un cadre de tableau, et les nuages de fumée éjectés par les cheminées s’étirant au-dessus des toits des baraques (celles qui limitent son champ de vision) lui donnent l’impression d’observer un tableau dont le centre est plus clair et dont le pourtour, plus sombre, forme comme une vignette, d’où *les* contour*s *(du ciel, ou dans cas-là, de sa partie visible).
J’espère bien m’être exprimé plus clairement cette fois-ci


----------



## simenon

Merci volo. Et excusez-moi si je n'avais pas compris avant. Cela continue de me sembler bizarre que l'on voit être charbonneux et s'attenuer seulement les contours de la partie de ciel visible et non pas tout le ciel, mais en tout cas ce que vous et les autres dites me fait comprendre qu'il ne s'agit pas d'une image figée ou normale de la langue française, que en français il n'y a pas ici un sens caché du mot "contours", qu'il s'agit d'une image insolite exactement comme le serait (et le sera) en italien. Donc je crois que je peux traduire la phrase à la lettre. Le lecteur italien se débrouillera avec l'interpretation comme le lecteur français doit le faire. N'est-ce pas?


----------



## volo

Absolument !
Bonne journée, et en guise d’un sourire amical, je vous envoie une plaisanterie linguistique :
*LE* contour pour *LE* ciel, *LES* contours pour *LES* cieux !
Bien à vous


----------



## volo

Au fait, simenon, pour parler sérieusement, il me vient une explication encore.
Au fur et à mesure que le prisonnier avançait dans la boue de l’allée, son champ d’observation se déplaçait. Donc, le ciel étant toujours le même, c’étaient SES CONTOURS qui changeaient.


----------



## simenon

Merci volo, de la plaisanterie et de l'explication (qui pourtant ne me persuade pas car il dit "se fussent atténués", donc il s'agit de quelque chose qui est déjà arrivée et qui n'arrive pas au fur et à mesure). En vérité je ne suis même pas certaine qu'il marche, il est possible aussi qu'il s'arrete dans l'allée, il regarde le ciel et voit qu'il est moins gris.


----------



## volo

D’accord, mais de toute façon, le ciel, ce n’est ni un point ni une ligne. Le ciel est une surface, et comme pour toute surface, c’est normal qu’il y ait DES limites, donc, DES CONTOURS.


----------



## simenon

Mais oui, volo. Mon étonnement à propos du pluriel se rapportait à l'hypothèse de janpol, selon laquelle en parlant des contours du ciel l'auteur voulait faire allusion à l'horizon. C'est à ce propos que j'ai dit que je ne comprenais pas le pluriel.


----------



## janpol

Je reviens à ma supposition concernant l'horizon. Celui-ci s'étend sur 360° mais pour cet homme, il est discontinu : l'horizon est en face de lui, sur les côtés, derrière lui, il est interrompu  par les baraquements, mais en se déplaçant, il doit découvrir de nouvelles portions, les camps nazis étaient généralement installés dans des régions de plaine où le regard porte loin, cela peut peut-être justifier le pluriel. 
Le verbe "scruter" est employé. Le Robert micro 2006 donne comme exemple d'emploi du ce verbe "scruter l'horizon".


----------



## simenon

Merci Janpol. Mais est-ce que vous etes d'accord que dire "contours" au lieu que "horizon" est un'idée/image particulier de l'auteur (et non pas de la langue française) et que donc, au delà des interprétations possibles, il est correct de traduire à la lettre?


----------



## volo

Et encore, simenon, j'ai l'impression (très personnelle, d'ailleurs, et il se peut bien que je me trompe) que le mot ''contour'' se serait plutôt employé pour désigner la ligne qui limite une forme d'assez petites dimensions (par exemple, un visage), alors que le pluriel, les contours, est employé quand on parle de quelque chose de plus grand, de plus volumineux, ou encore de quelque chose qui ait des formes moins précises (y compris, au figuré).
Donc, pour parler des limites du ciel, j'aurais employé le pluriel. Les contours du ciel
Bonne journée à vous


----------



## simenon

D'accord, vous avez peut-être raison. Bonne journée à vous aussi.


----------



## janpol

> Mais est-ce que vous êtes d'accord que dire "contours" au lieu que "horizon" est une idée/image particulière de l'auteur (et non pas de la langue française) et que donc, au delà des interprétations possibles, il est correct de traduire à la lettre?


Oui, j'en suis persuadé.


----------



## simenon

Merci jeanpol


----------

